
Pakistan Blocks Twitter Over Blasphemous Content, Facebook Complies? - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/20/report-pakistan-blocks-twitter-over-blasphemous-content-facebook-complies/
======
iProject
As noted at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3998448>

Pakistani perspective: [http://tribune.com.pk/story/381639/twitter-blocked-
across-pa...](http://tribune.com.pk/story/381639/twitter-blocked-across-
pakistan-over-blasphemous-drawings/)

